# Buttercup (2008-2013)



## Kipcha (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm devastated to be posting this, but Buttercup passed away at the vet clinic today. I don't understand how, in 12 hours, a rabbit can go from healthy to gone and I still don't know why, nor will I ever know since the vet did not have time to do a necropsy. All I know is she's gone and I wasn't even with her, I was at work and never even suspected I could possibly lose her today. I'm totally blindsided by this and still in shock over it all.

She was dropped off at the vet and they were going to stabilize her so we could decide what to do. We decided we would do whatever it took and it was horrible finding out everything through texts and short phone calls. Not an hour later they lost her once, but managed to bring her back. But she was no longer blinking and she wasn't breathing on her own. Then she was gone.

I'm not even sure what to think, or what I could have possibly done different. This is something that I've nursed rabbits through a hundred times, although never with Buttercup since she's never had a problem. But still, she's just gone and I don't understand what we did wrong.

I wish I'd been with her and I wish I had realized how serious it was before going to work this morning. She didn't even look that bad when I left. I would have told her how much I loved her and cuddled her and let her know, and now I'm never going to have that chance.

Rest in Peace Buttercup. I hope you knew how much you were loved.

I'll post her story later, when I'm feeling a little more up to it.


----------



## Tauntz (Aug 7, 2013)

My sincere condolences in the loss of your precious Buttercup. I know what you mean about not getting to be there with her, holding her & telling her how much you love her before saying goodbye. It hurts too bad. I worried myself last night after I had to take my Hope to the vet & leave her & Faith, her sister/buddy. Thankfully she is home tonight with medication. My heart goes out to you, knowing I could be in your shoes at any time. I'm so sorry & hope the pain will ease soon.


----------



## jemm (Aug 9, 2013)

I am so sorry for you I really am reading your story had touched me. I can tell from it how much Buttercup meant to you and from your pictures I can see how beautiful she was. Take comfort from the fact that you did all you could for her and loved her very much during your time together pncecahainbi am sorry for your loss


----------



## Missingthumper (Aug 10, 2013)

What a beautiful bun, I'm sure she knew how much she was loved. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## PaGal (Aug 10, 2013)

I am so very sorry for your loss and the heartache you are suffering. She is in a better place.

Binky Free Buttercup!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Aug 11, 2013)

Oh no! I'm so sorry! Buttercup will be missed.


----------



## MILU (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Buttercup was a very beautiful and smart bunny, she will be missed... May she be in a better place now, playing with other bunnies that passed too.. :rip:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 14, 2013)

We're so sorry you lost your cute little girl.


----------

